# lab result help



## jacqui (Apr 1, 2010)

i was diagnosed a year ago with thyroiditus after an attack of mono, i have a goiter and many hypo symptoms, my doc thinks Ive probalby been hypo for a while maybe 5-7 years. 
I was doing quite well and then started feeling symptoms again ,had more tests this month,my results are
thyroglobulin AB 364
T4 free 1.6
t3 free 329

my AB"s were improved but my doc said others numbers were to low and gave me more synthroid .Im confused as to where the t3 and t4 should be, could anyone help me understand this ,I ask but the memory fog is bad and then I forget what the doc said. 
Im now on 125 of synthroid


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello again jacqui,

Each Lab varies in range. You should get copies of your test. I believe it's the law for the doctor to release them to you if and when you request them. After all you (or Insurance) paid for them. By having copies you will know for sure and it will help you to take part in your treatment. I don't leave the exam room without my copy.

My Lab ranges are:
TSH = 0.3 - 3.0/4.8
FT-4 = 0.89 - 1.76 
FT-3 = 2.3 - 4.2 (420)

These vary from my other Lab. Some Labs will have more of a varienounce depending on Country, state, county, etc.

The above is just an example to your Labs. Get copies next time. Also it will help us to know them if you have any (other) question regarding your Labs and ranges.


----------

